# Some Pictures of Dartanion & I with our showmanship state title



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I forgot to go and get a back drop picture after the class so these are my attempts lol. 








The Sash is actully for English Open w/t reserve champins but I doubled it's usag LOL
















My attempt at a halteless picture lol








Even though he is asleep I like it. I just wish I could get hi ears forward .


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's pretty. He looks bored, lol.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats hilarious. He figured he'd done his job and deserved a nap! Love um. Love the outfit to, perfect!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

ShutUpJoe said:


> He's pretty. He looks bored, lol.


Hahah he def is very bored >.< He saw my outfit and was perky for a minute or two then when he saw all he had to do was stand it was nap time! :lol:



CecilliaB said:


> Thats hilarious. He figured he'd done his job and deserved a nap! Love um. Love the outfit to, perfect!


Thnx. My mom actually MADE the outfit! I couldn't sew to save my life! e need to take it in a little though because it's getting baggy (YAY). I need to get some pics of my blue outfit sometime


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

LOL I never got a backdrop picture either, I got my buckles and got out of there!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> LOL I never got a backdrop picture either, I got my buckles and got out of there!


I know! Just GAH!! lol I have to remember to do a backdrop pic thisyear!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> I know! Just GAH!! lol I have to remember to do a backdrop pic thisyear!


And we need to take more pictures together!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

very well done, he seems to be losing more and more interest as the photos go on lol! and well done for the halterless pic that would have been my boy's cue to run off!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> And we need to take more pictures together!


That is for sure! I wanna get rich so I can show all the time 




speedy da fish said:


> very well done, he seems to be losing more and more interest as the photos go on lol! and well done for the halterless pic that would have been my boy's cue to run off!


lol thnx! and actually that's why I took it off LOL! He was falling asleep with it on so thought I would take it off. once I removed the ribbon he just kind of walked off. I was lucky because this was our second photo session because mom only got one picture the first time. So I had to get dressed and catch him again! :lol:


----------

